# How Far Back in Time Could an English Speaker Go and Still Communicate Effectively?



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2021)

Fascinating video, Meanderer.  It brought back a memory of my high school English teacher, a colorful "spinster" type, as they were called in those days. She was a great teacher, and most of the time we were scared to death of her.

She loved Chaucer, and one day she read that description of the gentlemanly knight, in old English, accent and all. Then she looked off into the distance with a dreamy expression, and said plaintively, "And where is he now?"


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm pretty sure there are places in the United States RIGHT NOW that an English speaker couldn't communicate efficiently...…..


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 16, 2021)

Judging from some things you hear I would say about ten seconds


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2021)

Remember the song "Why Can't the English?"  in My Fair Lady?

"The Scotch and the Irish leave you close to tears. 
There even are places where English completely
Disappears. In America, they haven't used it for years!"


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 16, 2021)

The people of Tangier Island in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay speak with a kind of Elizabethan English dialect. We went there once and they were hard to understand.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 18, 2021)

I would say about 250 to 300 years.


----------



## oslooskar (Jun 6, 2021)




----------

